
Switch statements is broken in .NET with latest Roslyn compiler - serbrech
https://github.com/dotnet/roslyn/issues/7625
======
serbrech
We updated our build servers compilers to VS2015 two weeks ago. we did not
link the failures to compiler errors until today. We are now in the process of
reverting to VS2013 compiler, and reverting any C#6 code. We have noticed at
least 2 different occurrences of this problem, just in our code base... Any
switch statement on a Nullable<long> will fail. The fix is apparently coming
in VS2015 Update 2.

